# Help with .dot file



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

Anyone know how to open a .dot file?


My friend got it emailed from his work but cant seem to find a program that will open it.


thanks


----------



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

Take a look at this: http://filext.com/detaillist.php?extdetail=DOT

Looks like it is a Microsoft Word Template..


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

OpenOffice.org will open it just fine.


----------



## mimo2005 (Oct 2, 2004)

try :

1- Open Office 


or 

2-Microsoft Office


3-http://www.neooffice.org/ for Mac OS X


----------

